# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Institut Psychiatrique Saint Jean de Dieu

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Institut Psychiatrique Saint Jean de Dieu
Avenue de Loudun 126 
Leuze


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Institut Psychiatrique Saint Jean de Dieu.*

----------

